# Br600 Fuel Tank Capacity. 1400 vs 1700? Swap? BR450 electro start?



## skygear (Feb 28, 2016)

My BR600 is running fine. No complaints there. EXCEPT. I ran out of fuel on a large yard and refueled to complete it.

Went to looking on Stills site. I see that there is a 1400 cc /47.3 oz and the 450 has a 1700 cc /57.5 oz - ---

Why doesn't the flagship blower have the largest fuel capacity. Is there a larger capacity replacement tank?

Checked out the BR450 C-EF and it looked like a smaller capacity tank in person. The sales guy told me the same thing that the 600 had it beat in Fuel, Output, and HP. --- Well, thats not accurate. 100% .1hp isn't huge, but the output is better in the 600.

Anyone retrofitted an electric start to the 600? Larger tank?


Reference - http://www.stihlusa.com/products/blowers-and-shredder-vacs/professional-blowers/


----------



## skygear (Feb 28, 2016)

Also, anyone using the Hip Pad/ Hip Belt? http://www.stihlusa.com/products/bl...cs/accessories/blower-accessories/blowerbelt/







I was feeling it in my shoulders after a few hours.


----------



## stonny9 (Mar 1, 2016)

I dont know about the swapability of parts. I would say the 600 capacity is a combination of size constraints, blower marketing weight, and they are pushing the 4 mix fuel efficiency factor via a smaller tank size and similar run times.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Mar 1, 2016)

To the best of my knowledge you cannot swap tanks between the 450 and the 500/600, unless you want to end up with a jury-rigged contraption. 
There isn't a whole lot room to fit the larger 450 tank in the 4-MIX blowers. Stihl designed the latter as part of their push of four stroke engines: they wanted to give the impression they are lighter, smaller and more fuel efficient, hence the larger tank got the chop. 
To be completely honest my local Stihl dealer advised against buying a 4-MIX blower and advised me to buy an Echo instead. They were right. 

Regarding the electric starter: we still haven't got it here so I cannot really comment.

Hip belt: my hiking/woodland backpack came with one. I ended up discarding it because it really isn't useful and it already has a strap across the chest which does wonders for spreading the load. I am thinking about adding one to the Echo as well.


----------



## skygear (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't seen or felt the difference in the 4 vs 2 in the blowers yet. 

I backpack lots and all the way down to my 22 up to my 80 packs, all have hip, chest and shoulder straps. Just thought the backpack blowers should have the same.


----------



## skygear (Mar 1, 2016)

Electric start isn't that huge of a deal for me. Was just curious about others use of it. Nice to be able to turn on and off without removing the pack.


----------

